# Stolen F30 6WA, "new" kombi is not accepted 100%



## Arthur Z (Oct 18, 2018)

Hello guys,

Have a problem fitting 6WA kombi, after original kombi was stolen from the car. I have received used kombi, removed all donor VIN (there were 3 shorts) and made mileage to 100 kms. Fitted kombi into the car, injected CAFD and VO coded. Kombi got my cars mileage and no red dot appeared (so no VIN mismatch). Everything went smooth, but...
I still have message that "service indicator is not available".
Also there were 3 times when kombi was not working completely for approx. 5 minutes with huge quantity faults - after keeping car with ignition or driving for approx. 5 minutes, kombi comes back to normal work. Now something similar does not appear, but I noticed that when I turn the ignition on, first maybe 3 seconds kombi shows 97 kms in mileage field. After 3 seconds it syncs mileage with car and real mileage is shown. That could be seen in attached photos.
Does someone have any clue why such things are happening? Never ever before I experienced something similar... Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

How and on which chip did you remove the vin? 
Important is the 35160 and there should be at least one short and one long vin. If you have found 3 shorts and no long, something is not correct.
Had an similar issue after an retrofit. Virginized the Kombi, installed and flashed it. Red dot, service indicator, DTCs and milage changes randomly appears and disappeared but most of the time it showed korrekt milage.
After checking the 35160 again, I saw that it only changed the long vin to my vin and the short suddenly changed back to donor. Because of two different vin in Kombi, communication with HU was blocked and milage of other ECUs is showed in Kombi but not stored.

Long story short. Check the 35160 for VIN. line 70/0F-80/0F long vin and 590/0E-5A0/04 short vin.


----------



## Arthur Z (Oct 18, 2018)

Tuerkay said:


> How and on which chip did you remove the vin?
> Important is the 35160 and there should be at least one short and one long vin. If you have found 3 shorts and no long, something is not correct.
> Had an similar issue after an retrofit. Virginized the Kombi, installed and flashed it. Red dot, service indicator, DTCs and milage changes randomly appears and disappeared but most of the time it showed korrekt milage.
> After checking the 35160 again, I saw that it only changed the long vin to my vin and the short suddenly changed back to donor. Because of two different vin in Kombi, communication with HU was blocked and milage of other ECUs is showed in Kombi but not stored.
> ...


Thanks for reply. Will double check this, but when I received replacement kombi, there were 3 short VIN's (kombi comes from F31 316d from 2014). My car is from 2017, 320d, also F31. After I have coded kombi to my car, I have tried to read the dump. Now there is 1 long VIN and 2 shorts. And both - long and short VIN's are mine. In my opinion something blocks cars mileage to be writen into the kombi...


----------



## Arthur Z (Oct 18, 2018)

And it was 160DOWT chip


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Normally the only thing blocking milage changes is VIN mismatch.
I had the issue posted above 4 days ago, when I fitted an Black panel 6WA into an f25 with basic Kombi. There was only one short and one long vin in the 160d0wq.
I assume your car came with an 6wa so you have MOST connected.

Did you check for errors with ISTA?
A vin mismatch should be listed there.

Does it update the Clock on the Kombi if you change it in HU?
if not, it could be an Coding/flashing issue


----------



## Arthur Z (Oct 18, 2018)

Tuerkay said:


> Normally the only thing blocking milage changes is VIN mismatch.
> I had the issue posted above 4 days ago, when I fitted an Black panel 6WA into an f25 with basic Kombi. There was only one short and one long vin in the 160d0wq.
> I assume your car came with an 6wa so you have MOST connected.
> 
> ...


MOST connection is of course present - I have NBT EVO.

There is absolutely no faults in ISTA. I think if there will be VIN mismatch, there will be red dot by the mileage.

And if I change the clock in HU, it changes in kombi right away.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Hmm. I fitted a few kombis but never had this kind of issue.

last idea would be "Read ECU" with ESYS and safe it. Remove KOMBI from SVT, safe it and then write new SVT without KOMBI via VCM editor. Lock the car for around 30 - 45 min and get away from it.
Later connect to car again, "detect CAFD with SWE" chose the highest one and code it.

if this also doesn´t work, i can´t help any further.


----------



## Arthur Z (Oct 18, 2018)

Tuerkay said:


> Hmm. I fitted a few kombis but never had this kind of issue.
> 
> last idea would be "Read ECU" with ESYS and safe it. Remove KOMBI from SVT, safe it and then write new SVT without KOMBI via VCM editor. Lock the car for around 30 - 45 min and get away from it.
> Later connect to car again, "detect CAFD with SWE" chose the highest one and code it.
> ...


Same here - fitted several kombis and never had similar issue... If there comes no other good idea why I have this problem, I will try the trick with SVT...

Anyway thanks. Much appreciated


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

Arthur Z said:


> Same here - fitted several kombis and never had similar issue... If there comes no other good idea why I have this problem, I will try the trick with SVT...
> 
> Anyway thanks. Much appreciated


Have you tried the obvious ? VO code it again ?

I upgraded my F30 6WA to factory new 6WB, and it had tamper dot and other "not 100% correct stuff" after the first VO code. Gave the car some time to sleep, and did the VO code again, this time all was ok, with no tamper dot.

/Weebyx


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

weebyx said:


> Have you tried the obvious ? VO code it again ?
> 
> I upgraded my F30 6WA to factory new 6WB, and it had tamper dot and other "not 100% correct stuff" after the first VO code. Gave the car some time to sleep, and did the VO code again, this time all was ok, with no tamper dot.
> 
> /Weebyx


Same happened to me a few times. After a 2nd "VO code", all fine.


----------



## Arthur Z (Oct 18, 2018)

weebyx said:


> Have you tried the obvious ? VO code it again ?
> 
> I upgraded my F30 6WA to factory new 6WB, and it had tamper dot and other "not 100% correct stuff" after the first VO code. Gave the car some time to sleep, and did the VO code again, this time all was ok, with no tamper dot.
> 
> /Weebyx


I have tried to VO code it several times, with no luck... Last what I tired today, is write virgin dump I found on one of the threads here in forum - same problem + now after car gets to sleep and I turn the ignition, there is always german language both in kombi and HU... It's driving me crazy...

I run latest ISTA with latest PsdZ full, and found out in ECU replacement tab, that it shows 3 ECU's - kombi, HU-H and CON. Exactly those 3 were stolen from the car. Anyone can say something about this function? Should I try to execute it? Is it safe? Just to make sure, HU-H is completely virginized, coded and has my VIN. All original FSC's are uploaded and accepted - everything works.


----------



## Arthur Z (Oct 18, 2018)

Ok. So yesterday I started the car (same shit with intervals no available) and driven maybe 500-700 metres to nearest fuel station. Filled the fuel and when started the car again everything seems to be ok - it showed service intervals. So I thought my nighmare is over. But no. It was only one time and now everything is as it was before. But I noticed strange blinking on HU display in the top right corner today morning. Then I went to notifications and tried to switch ignition off and on again. Video is here: 



I think it has something to do with the synchronization, because it starts blinking about these service faults/requirements while KOMBI is showing 97 kms and after KOMBI gets the mileage from car, faults disapears from HU.

So I have several questions and maybe someone can answer:
1. Can the problem be that I did not zeroed mileage, but made it 100 kms in KOMBI before fitting?
2. Why KOMBI in the car at the very start of ignition shows 97 kms, while in EEPROM there is 100 kms?
3. Should I try to zero mileage? Will it help?
4. Should I maybe try to write the correct mileage to the EEPROM (real car mileage), while I will not touch anything in data bytes (only mileage). So when I fit the KOMBI back to the car, it will think that it is cars KOMBI and the mileage will be correct.
5. Could all of these happen IF in HU there is no service records in service book? As both KOMBI and HU were stolen, now there is no entires about the service done to the car before.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

1. Can´t tell for sure but i think it shouldn´t. If the kombi milage is at least 5% lower than the highest milage in the other ecus (DME/CAS/EGS/etc.), it will automatically rewrite the stored milage to cars milage.
2. The milage Stored in the 160D0WT isn´t an absolute value. it´s an encrypted incremental value. the milage difference results of different decryption methodes used by programmer and kombi itself.
3. I would always leave the kombi milage untouched if it is lower than the car milage and zero it, if it is higher. everything else is nonsense.
-> maybe it could help.
4. better not. like written in 2. the programmer could write one value and the kombi later decrypts a higher one and change the value stored in other ECUs. 
5. if there are no service entries (deadlines) listed in the HU, there could be an issue with the MOST connection. the flickering messages in your video point to the same direction. Damaged MOST "wire", not fully pluged in, dirt on/in the connector. and again, the MOST connection is also important for syncronisation of milage.

the service history is not important. simply said it´s just a text file shown. the service intervals (brakes/oil/etc.) however could be an issue. the date/milage of the last service is stored in kombi and HU and the next deadline is calculated with that value. if you change one at a time, it will take the values from the other. If you change Kombi and HU at the same time, it could be that there is no "last service done" value. i don´t know what happens in that case but i think will just assume that no service has been done and will use 0km as "last service date"


----------



## Arthur Z (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks for reply.
The problem is that mielage IS NOT written to KOMBI, when it is encoded to the car. I tried to read dump after it was fitted and VO coded. EEPROM only gets VIN written (and some more lines), but 2 first lines in eeprom is not overwritten with correct mileage (real car mileage). And I just can't get why it is not overwritten, as it should be.
Regarding MOST connection - it should be fine. Car has HK audio system which is based on MOST, so there is no audio problem. And if I remember it well, LCD screen in KOMBI is based on MOST - so if no MOST is present or connection is bad, it is not working at all. ISTA also does not show anything regarding most. Neither about something wrong with the KOMBI...


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Ok back to square one.
I know it's annoying but I have some questions.
1. What is your cars milage and the orig. Kombi milage?
2. What programmer did you use to virginize?
3. Did you use an SMD clamp or did you desolder the eeprom?
4. What app did you use to edit the bin-file?
5. Do you have an stock/unvirginized dump of the eeprom?


----------



## Arthur Z (Oct 18, 2018)

Tuerkay said:


> Ok back to square one.
> I know it's annoying but I have some questions.
> 1. What is your cars milage and the orig. Kombi milage?
> 2. What programmer did you use to virginize?
> ...


It is not annoying - I would like to say big thank you for your time and that you are trying to help on this problem 

1. Car mileage 158.XXX, and KOMBI org. mileage was 68.XXX
2. I use Yanhua yh35xx for working with data (it has better interface as it is through PC), and Yanhua mini ACDP to work only on mileage.
3. I desoldered EEPROM - none of the programmers can read/write EEPROM with clamp.
4. I used hex-works.com online editor.
5. Yes. If it helps - attached.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

3. Depending on Kombi and programmer combination. E.g. R270 can F20 per LCI 6WA while soldered 

Since you still have the stock bin and the Kombi has lower milage than the car, try following.
Flash the Kombi with the stock bin twice.
Then modify the bin. Instead of clearing the VIN, replace it with your VIN. Leave the milage untouched.
Flash again. Double check soldering point for proper joints and no dirt.


----------



## Arthur Z (Oct 18, 2018)

Tuerkay said:


> 3. Depending on Kombi and programmer combination. E.g. R270 can F20 per LCI 6WA while soldered
> 
> Since you still have the stock bin and the Kombi has lower milage than the car, try following.
> Flash the Kombi with the stock bin twice.
> ...


You mean flash it in my car with donors VIN inside? Will I be able to flash it at all, as I think e-sys will refuse to flash it with donors VIN inside


----------



## Arthur Z (Oct 18, 2018)

And another question - if KOMBI is already at latest I-step, is it possible to flash it?


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Nono. Remove Kombi, desolder Chip again. Flash eeprom with stock bin-file X2, then flash with bin file that has your vin


----------

